# seumateu pon, cellphone



## fresh basil

Hello,

I am trying to verify whether native Korean speakers use the term seumateu pon to refer to smart phones or cellphones and whether the romanization is correct.

I would really appreciate it if anyone could help me out. The context is for a museum exhibit about global uses of cellphones.

Thank you!


----------



## moondeer

Hi, the Romanization is correct if you're using the official government system.

When I was in Korea (late 1990s, before smart phones), people said "hand phone," or haendeu pon. Not sure what they say now; I'll ask a Korean friend and let you know.


----------



## moondeer

Ok, my Korean friend says they say "hand phone" or "smart phone."


----------



## fresh basil

Thank you moondeer! I really appreciate it.


----------



## fresh basil

*스마트 폰  *​Hello, can anyone verify whether these characters are correct for "seumateu pon"?


----------



## moondeer

Yes, fresh basil, that's correct. =)


----------



## fresh basil

Thank you moondeer!


----------

